# Buddy Lawn journal



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

So I'm relatively new to the site and I've gained a wealth of information from everyone. This year I decided to renovate my backyard as it became uneven and bumpy from winter frost heaves, poor drainage and a fence install. I fell behind in my anticipated schedule due to work, two little ones and everything else going on, but was able to get things started. Going to document progress here for insight and to keep track.

Starting in July I started to lay down glyphosate to kill off the existing lawn. 


Once that was done it was the raking and removal of dead grass to get down to the soil.



After much research and reading I picked up my seed of choice from The Hogan Company. Called them they provided some great information and were very helpful.







I was finally able to get seed down on 9/9/18 after some grading rolling and applying peat moss. During seed down I applied Scott's Starter with mesotrione to help with the weeds.



Was quite surprised that only after a few days I had germination. Much earlier than expected based on others experience and my research. Here is today's current status. Do have some washout as we had several days of straight rain.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

congrats on your germination, and good luck


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking good! Keep it up!

I've enjoyed my experience with the Hogan Company too. I just did an overseed with their TTTF +20% KY Bluegrass blend at my moms house the same weekend as you and noticed some germination today too.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Here is day 13 into my lawn renovation.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

So I've been certainly busy and trying to get back into things now that spring is here. I recently applied pre m to help out. I think my lawn is still waking up in places as I have some good growth, and lacking in others.

Think I could be battling POA Annua as I didn't get a pre emergent down in the fall. Below are some pics with the first being some good growth, and the remaining what could be a problem but not sure as I'm still learning this entire KBG and growth.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Is that second pic all seed heads? How'd the reno look last fall?


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Budstl said:


> Is that second pic all seed heads? How'd the reno look last fall?


The second pic shows a larger section of the lawn, as you'll see to the right a some good KBG growth. There are a lot of seed heads it appears, with some grass growing here and there. I'm thinking it's POA Annua ? Grass not waking up yet also? Temps around here have been very sporatic. Below is a picture from Oct 10,2018.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you pull a clump of that out? It doesn't look like POA a.

I noticed you brought soil after the gly. What is the source of that soil? Did you water it and apply gly to it?


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> Can you pull a clump of that out? It doesn't look like POA a.
> 
> I noticed you brought soil after the gly. What is the source of that soil? Did you water it and apply gly to it?


I will pull a clump of that out and take a picture tonight. The soil I brought in was loam I had purchased from a landscape supply. I did water and applied more gly once everything was raked out/leveled.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

@g-man any thoughts with the new pictures? Need more pictures?? I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure it is POA. It looks like orchardgrass. Is the stem flat/oval instead of round. The amount of seed heads is really odd to me.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> I'm not sure it is POA. It looks like orchardgrass. Is the stem flat/oval instead of round. The amount of seed heads is really odd to me.


Pulled another piece and the stems seem to round, and have multiple growing from the root. Perhaps it's just the KBG spreading? The seed I put down was a 8 cultivar blend. I was planning on putting some Bay State Fertilizer down this weekend if this was KBG spreading ?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Here are some resources for IDing it:
https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/annual-bluegrass/
https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/plant-id/grasses/orchardgrass


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Here are some resources for IDing it:
> https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/annual-bluegrass/
> https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/plant-id/grasses/orchardgrass


Thanks for the info. Seems like I could have annual bluegrass from the winter months. I put down pre-m the other day, so not sure if that will help or if once I start spreading some fertilizer if what I have will spread and hopefully force some of it.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Still working on the lawn and spraying weeds to keep those under control. Backyard starting to wake up some from last years reno now that we're getting some sun and warm temps.

Picked up this baby on Craigslist today for $75. Been looking for awhile and found this locally for s great deal in amazing condition.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Been focusing on weed control in my backyard renovation from last fall. Has been going pretty well and we've had good weather. Been giving it some slow Bay State Fertilizer and will be applying another application once time permits. Updated photo as the growth and spread continues while
I manage weeds.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Recently put down an application of bay state fertilizer, along with ironite before several days of rain. Raised the mower a little bit and finally got a cut in after all this rain. Yard is starting to come along as I keep weeds out and it starts to grow more


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Continue to focus on weed control in the backyard, and it's holding up nicely through the summer months. 


Also focusing on the front and have started s small reno in the front. Once section has been full of weeds, poor soil, and very bumpy. Good opportunity to level it, start fresh and get some good KBG down. Can see the better part of the the front side, and my reno. Will get more reno pics up soon as I apply a second round of glypho


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Just over a week since my first glyphosate application. Plan on getting the second one down tomorrow, hopefully crisp up soon and start scalping.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Little behind on my reno due to vacation and some other things that always seem to pop up. Area has been killed and cleaned up. Replaced two sprinkler heads, and picked up some loam for the area, and other touch ups in the yard. Backyard is still holding up well, and just applied two bags of Bay State Fertilizer to wake it up. Once loam is applied I will probably spray it quick to kill any weed seeds before seed down.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Starting spreading the loam on the reno area. Time has been tight lately after work, and started to get dark. Hoping to resume this evening smooth and level things out to get seed down.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Finally got seed down after spreading raking leveling etc...Few pics for progress


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

One week since seed down starting to see a few grass babies sprouting up.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

More green sprouting up in the renovation area. Dethatched the back yard and applied first application of Urea.

Also ran into a sprinkler leak at a junction point. Have to investigate further but a portion of it is sitting on a rock. Might have to dig the lines out and reroute them so they don't sit on the rock


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Updated picture of the renovation as the green starts to pop just over a week.



Also ran into irrigation issue in my front yard that I need to repair. As they say, always something.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Two weeks since seed down. Think I'm in or approaching the sprout and pout stage. More green babies popping up, but not getting overly tall.


----------

